# Work boot suggestions?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, so I'm starting a new job at a horse stable. Of course working with horses, especially a hunter jumper that is well over 17 hh, they require us to wear boots. I have 8 and 10 inch tall pull on boots but I'd like a pair of ankle high lace up boots for farm work. Any suggestions? I'd rather not pay a ton for them... no more than 100 but less would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have worn TSC 6" boots for five years now and they last quite well! They are comfy too! 

Schmidt workwear made by TSC, I am a cheapo and I bought them the first time cause they were cheap, I keep buying them cause they are good.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I really like my Ropers. Not sure if they're just in Canada though. They were $120 and are really comfy, great sole and ankle support. My feet don't get overheated in them either. Lots of horse women around here seem to wear them. Great farm boots!


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Look at the Ariat boots at TSC...They resist urine and poop has a hard time sticking due to shallow treads.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I used to have a pair of Ariat paddock boots that I loved. They were great for working around the barn and riding. They're a bit pricey, but if you have a discount shoe place nearby, you might be able to get them for less.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you started this thread! Boots for the barnyard are a constant struggle for me! I feel like I need three pairs: good weather, rainy/mud, and cold/snow/ice. It's a fine balance between having enough tread for slick conditions but not too much to track a ton of manure with me. And also a fine balance to try to have warm enough for snow but cool enough for summer. Plus I like slip-ons because I'm sometimes in a rush.

Bottom line - I'm still searching for the perfect pair... My most recent pair - short slip on rubber wellies type from LL Bean provide absolutely NO protection for the top of my foot when I drop things or get stepped on and the removable liner comes out with my foot everytime.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well for saltey love here you go 







LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!! I am the biggest cry baby when it comes to cold and they keep my feet warm and dry. They are super thick and I don't feel anything when a goat steps on my feet. But no they are not good for summer and are hot and the only thing I dislike about them is the pulley thing on the back (the little strap you use I guess to pull them on) rubbed on the back of my legs. But nothing a long pair of socks fixed 
As for normal joe boots I love my Justin pull one. I hate lace ups because as soon as they get wet it seems to go right threw the tong and onto my socks. They are $99 and usually last me 2 years and I'm so mean to those boots so that's saying something lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ropers and Ariats and Justins are all like leather pull on "cowboy" boots right? Sorry if cowboy boots is not the correct term - I live in New England!!! Are they water proof? They have a little heel and no tread right?

Jessica - I have been eyeing those muck boots but was afraid they would not provide protection - now that you've told me how thick & protective they are then I will make the plunge for winter!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have those exact same Muck Boots. They are great too, I wear them all year. But yes, they do get hot in the summer. Also, I bought mine from a Muck Boots store and was told they don't have half sizes. Not sure if that's true or the lady just wanted to make a sale, but I REALLY could have used a half size smaller. They do track a ton of manure in, so I keep a boot scrubber mounted at the bottom of the deck. They are warm enough for chores in the winter with a pair of thick socks on.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

My Ropers are lace up, they do have a heel and a smoother tread. Might be a bit too wide for stirrups, but they make several types I think. They're like a cross between a work boot and a cowboy boot. I have seen women ride with them, guess it just depends how wide your foot is.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll toss out my recommendation for Ariat as well. I have a pair of lace up riding style. They are so comfortable right out of the box!! Absolutely love them. They are a bit expensive, but last and last so you get your money's worth out of them.

And if you don't like lacing them up all the time, you can get a zipper piece that you lace in permanently and then just zip them up and down.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I prefer lace up. I won't be doing much riding and if I do then I have a pair that is good for that. These boots will be to muck stalls, move horses to and from stalls, loading and unloading hay, unloading feed, spreading manure ect.... Basically the heavy lifting type stuff. So I'm thinking something fairly water proof, we'll treaded and very comfy... I have ankle problems (meaning I turn one over alot... don't know why). So basically some light, comfortable and durable. I'm leaning towards ariat just because I like their boots already.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Ropers and Ariats and Justins are all like leather pull on "cowboy" boots right? Sorry if cowboy boots is not the correct term - I live in New England!!! Are they water proof? They have a little heel and no tread right?
> 
> Jessica - I have been eyeing those muck boots but was afraid they would not provide protection - now that you've told me how thick & protective they are then I will make the plunge for winter!


Yes on the cowboy boots but the also make kinds that lace up too. 
But man I'm telling you those muck boots are great. They are way thicker then those....I guess they are mud boots. The ones that are all rubber.
But with the ankle issue I agree lace up. My mom did something to her ankle and is stubborn and never had it checked out and she says lace up is all she can do. But with what your doing what about some good construction boots??? I can't tell you how many times I stepped in poop or mud and landed on my butt with just cowboy boots. And actually walmart has some decent work boots. If I remember right they are only $30ish and for that price you do get your money's worth out of them. That's what I would always get before I got brave enough to spend the money on the muck boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dani- I work on a lot of construction sites and am required to have work boots with steel or composite toes. You definitely don't want the safety toe working around horses because of the risk of it being smashed in to your toes but I think Jessica has the right idea - a good lace up work boot will really help prevent ankle rolls! Don't try to wing it and buy men's - I've tried! Find a brand that actually makes women's work boots. I have Caterpillar right now. I suggest Keen and Timberland. They all have waterproof options. Keens are by far my favorite.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I picked up a flyer from TSC yesterday. Maybe this will be helpful. It does not say its Nationwide but.....Fri. Aug 1- Sun. Aug 3 Leather Footwear $20 off on any over $100. Brands listed are Justin, Carhartt, Ariat, Georgia Boot, Wolverine and Schmidt. $15 off Muck Boots. We are going shopping! :dance:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have such a hard time finding any kind of boot because I wear a women's 11 wide width. I have some that I got from TSC in the winter that I still wear in the mornings so my feet don't get wet from the dew. I really like them, but my feet sweat in them really bad.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Naunnie said:


> I picked up a flyer from TSC yesterday. Maybe this will be helpful. It does not say its Nationwide but.....Fri. Aug 1- Sun. Aug 3 Leather Footwear $20 off on any over $100. Brands listed are Justin, Carhartt, Ariat, Georgia Boot, Wolverine and Schmidt. $15 off Muck Boots. We are going shopping! :dance:


I'll have to check mine and see! If so I may be going to get some soon.

Funny that the steel toe is mentioned. I didn't know it was a bad thing for working around horses but it makes sense. I'm going this weekend to shop around. We have a whole sale shoe store in our town and they have tons or work boots. Ariat, justin, cat, wolverine, timberland... you name it!

I wear an 8 1/2 or 9 but have a wide flat foot... so that can be a challenge. How ever with leather shoes they'll normally stretch enough during the break in period to be comfortable.

The other thing I was thinking was the slick bottom on my boots now... that's why I want some good tread on them and lace up. I used to have a pair of hiking boots that were great but they weren't leather so not ideal for working with animals.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep I've heard horror stories about the loss of toes due to crushed steel toes boots cutting them right off - UGH!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

If you wind up with a comfy pair of leather boots, look around for products designed to weather proof leather. We use Kiwi Camp Dry. Mink oil works too but not as good IMO. Keep in mind, both will darken the leather a bit but it extends the life of your boots. 

Congrats on the new job BTW! Nothing like earning a buck doing something we love!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone have these? They're a little more than I want to spend but I'm thinking either these or the terrains by ariat would suit me well. I will wear them for other stuff too not just the horses
http://www.equinenow.com/store-item-70162


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Naunnie said:


> If you wind up with a comfy pair of leather boots, look around for products designed to weather proof leather. We use Kiwi Camp Dry. Mink oil works too but not as good IMO. Keep in mind, both will darken the leather a bit but it extends the life of your boots.
> 
> Congrats on the new job BTW! Nothing like earning a buck doing something we love!


Thank you! Other than being clumsy and dumping water on myself today its gone great. The difficult horse and I are buddies so hopefully he'll be good for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Ropers and Ariats and Justins are all like leather pull on "cowboy" boots right? Sorry if cowboy boots is not the correct term - I live in New England!!! Are they water proof? They have a little heel and no tread right?
> 
> Jessica - I have been eyeing those muck boots but was afraid they would not provide protection - now that you've told me how thick & protective they are then I will make the plunge for winter!


I bought a cheap pair of boots like the muck boots from TSC and LOVE them!! Next pair I get will be the Muck Boot brand ones  they are even pretty nice in the winter if you wear warm socks  though, it was tough a few times when I was out for hours with layers of socks this past winter.. But, with -15 (and lower) days/nights I can understand why :lol:

And Dani congrats! I so miss working with horses!!  it was such fun and never really felt like work 
I mostly wore sneakers, but a pair of muck boots or work boots worked well too


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Bogs work excellent in the barn


Sent from my iPhone
MoKa Farms, Lisbon Maine


----------

